# Biostar TZ68K+ with Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO



## VctA (Mar 26, 2012)

So i want to buy cm hyper 212 evo but im unsure if it will fit on my motherboard with a grapchics card plugged in.....there is very little space between the gpu and the cpu area...gpu is right below the cpu area.

*www.biostar-usa.com/upload/Motherboard/b20110728_1.jpg

can anyone verify if it will fit ?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, it wil fit but you might have problems with your RAM. 
BTW what RAM sticks do you have?


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ if he faces any issues with ram modules he just have to install the fan on Evo facing the back side of the mobo 



ico said:


> Firstly, no one had said so in that thread. It won't actually as I had tried that by installing the bundled fan on right. I'm using CM Hyper 212 Evo, Corsair Vengeance and Asus P8Z68 Deluxe.
> 
> Simply install the fan on the left rather than right. Problem solved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 26, 2012)

I think you can also fit the cooler in horizontal direction also. This will clear up your PCI-E but will intrude in 1 ram slot.

I installed it that way btw with Fan at bottom and HS on top side.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ only if you use 2 fan. with a single fan, ram slots too won't be blocked.


----------



## VctA (Mar 26, 2012)

thanx for the answers guise..I read a review on the board on flipkart and the guy says that its a tight fit.

also i more problem...i have 4 case fans installed 2 intake and 2 exhaust but still my motherboard temps are too high...they reach 65c underload......is this somwthing to be concerned about ?

*i39.tinypic.com/103ebmg.png


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 26, 2012)

65 for motherboard is very high. Check the fan direction. Maybe they are throwing air in opposite direction.

@ SAM - No man. The HS Width is big enough to make it come on Ram Slot 1

I have installed it in 90 Deg than the direction shown by topgear


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ that pic was from ico 

@ *OP* - use some different temp monitoring app like HWinfo and post a screenshot.


----------



## VctA (Mar 27, 2012)

i have 6 different softwares to monitor every component in the comp...including hwmonitor...and they all show the same temps for my mobo.....it reaches 65-70c and as soon as i tab out of the game it drops the temps to 55c in a matter of seconds.....and also my idle temps for the mobo are around 41-45c.

*i39.tinypic.com/v6hr2x.png


Is something wrong with the mobo or its heatsink and should i get it RMA'ed ?
Airflow in my cabinet is pretty decent i would say......please help guise.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 27, 2012)

Considering Core and HDD temp the air flow doesn't seem to be problem. They are under control. I cant understand how your Mobo temp is higher than CPU (This is almost impossible). Something is definitely wrong with the Sensor or the Mobo.

My Mobo temp is usually idles at around 30-35 deg and at load goes to 45 Deg max.


----------



## VctA (Mar 27, 2012)

so what would you suggest..should i get it replaced ?
i baught it from flipkart so im sure they would even think twice about replacing it.

and can other people put some input on the issue....the weird thing is that as soon as i tab out of a game the temp drops around 10c in literally a second....and i have no problems whatsoever functianality wise...i mean my comp is running greate without any restarts and BSODS....the only thing that worries my is that soon il be overclocking and that will make my mobo temps go off the roof.

so the final question - replace or not ?

also i would like dibya_kol to please let me know how is temps are doing as hes the only person here i know who has the same mobo as me.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 27, 2012)

Get some more expert opinions. But I think its better if you RMA it.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 28, 2012)

@OP, i will chk and post my temps tomorrow, but i am afraid that ur mobo's temp is too high.
BTW, let me know ur rig details.


----------



## VctA (Mar 28, 2012)

my specs are almost the same as yours except the graphics card.
i5-2500k
tz68k+
4 GB G.Skill RipjawsX 
6850
620 watt seasonic s2II


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

Check motherboard temperature from the BIOS.


----------



## VctA (Mar 28, 2012)

so my BIOS just has two tempratures written there.

CPU Temp = 58

System Temp = 32

is system temp mobo temp ?

there are no other temps written in my BIOS's HW Monitor.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

yup, System Temperature is the Motherboard Temperature. it's fine.

Update your motherboard's BIOS btw. CPU Temp in BIOS is looking high. My Asus board also used to show high CPU temp in BIOS. This got sorted after a BIOS update.


----------



## VctA (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanx for the answer ico.....cpu temp is Bios in always showed under load so i think the temp is fine for a stock heatsink....and anyways il be getting my cm hyper 212 evo by tday.

Thanx again ico and all the others for all the help and information.

You can close this thread now.


----------

